# Vapcell Gold 30A 3100mAh 20700...a great 30A battery - Mooch



## Alex (9/3/18)

Bench Test Results: Vapcell Gold 30A 3100mAh 20700...a great 30A battery, beats VTC5A and 5-leg top contact 20700’s self.electronic_cigarette

submitted by Mooch315

Bottom Line: This cell was a joy to test. It performed well, both its continuous current and capacity ratings are accurate, and only the continuous current rating is on the wrap of the cell.

This Vapcell outperforms both the Sony VTC5A and the 5-leg top contact 20700’s, hitting harder and running for longer. This cell roughly matches the Sanyo NCR20700A at 10A but the Sanyo is still the better performer at high current levels.

Both cells I tested delivered more than 3100mAh when discharged at 0.5A down to 2.5V. I am estimating this Vapcell’s ratings at 30A and 3100mAh.

Two cells were donated for the purposes of testing by Vapcell (http://www.vapcelltech.com). Thank you!

Ratings graphic: 


 


Test report: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...a-battery-beats-vtc5a-and-5-leg-20700.854731/

These tests only note the estimated ratings for these batteries at the time I tested them. Any battery that is not a genuine Samsung, Sony, LG, Panasonic, or Sanyo can change at any time! This is one of the hazards of using “rewrapped” batteries or batteries from other manufacturers so carefully research any battery you are considering using before purchasing.

Misusing or mishandling lithium-ion batteries can pose a SERIOUS RISK of personal injury or property damage. They are not meant to be used outside of a protected battery pack. Never exceed the battery’s continuous current rating and keep the plastic wrap and top insulating ring in perfect condition.

Any rating in the tables can change at any time as different grade cells appear on the market or we get swamped with fakes. Please, never assume that the ratings in the table are permanent and will never change! Always download the latest version before considering any cell purchase.

To see how other cells have tested check out this link: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

Alex said:


> Bench Test Results: Vapcell Gold 30A 3100mAh 20700...a great 30A battery, beats VTC5A and 5-leg top contact 20700’s self.electronic_cigarette
> 
> submitted by Mooch315
> 
> ...




Seems like a perfect battery. Now i just need to make it work in my 18650 tube mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (9/3/18)

Now we just need vendors to stock them... but they will probably be a bit pricey too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/18)

lol.....I have already moved on to 21700. Ordered the new GeekVape Blade and 4 x 21700 cells.


----------



## Pieter Rossouw (14/8/18)

Any vendors stocking them yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vapcell-ncr-20700-3200mah-30a
https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vapcell-30a-3100mah-20700-x-4/


----------

